

Show HN: Snipjournal – A Text Message Journal - karlhills
https://www.snipjournal.com

======
tugberkk
I liked the idea, but personally, 6$ looks like a lot of money.

~~~
karlhills
Thanks for the feedback.

------
techbio
Which took longer to develop, the app or the sales site?

